# [UK] Regulierer strafen Pinger ab



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2011)

> Between May and June 2010, the Executive received complaints in relation  to ‘070’ numbers across three Network Operator platforms. Almost all  the complaints reported an unsolicited telephone call and a man’s voice  saying “Hello! Hello, can you hear me?”. Further, it was reported that  the call ended abruptly. Some complainants stated that they were not  able to answer the phone and reported missed calls.
> (...)
> Having regard to all the circumstances of the case, including the  revenue of the service, the Tribunal decided to impose the following  sanctions:
> 
> ...




Pan International Telecommunications Limited, Cayman Islands


----------

